# Syntax error on line 10 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/75_mod_per

## rado3105

```
misf-srv perl # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

Syntax error on line 10 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/75_mod_perl.conf:

Invalid command 'Alias', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start
```

this is tenth line, and it seems ok

```
Alias /perl/ /var/www/localhost/perl/
```

----------

## tomk

Please post your emerge --info.

----------

## rado3105

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Sempron-tm-_Processor_LE-1250-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 02 Jun 2011 20:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://tux.rainside.sk/gentoo/ http://gentoo.wheel.sk/ http://mirror.ynet.sk/pub/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.sk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gd gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg mmx modules mudflap multilib mysql ncursers ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd readline samba session snmp speedy sse sse2 ssl suexec sysfs tcpd threadsafe truetype unicode vhosts xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authz_host cgi cgid dir mime" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## tomk

 *rado3105 wrote:*   

> APACHE2_MODULES="authz_host cgi cgid dir mime"

 

This is the problem you have most likely overwritten the APACHE2_MODULES in /etc/make.conf. To keep the defaults as well as other modules you require you should use something like this:

```
APACHE2_MODULES="${APACHE2_MODULES} authz_host cgi cgid dir mime"
```

----------

## DawgG

i'm quite sure it has to be

```
Alias /perl/ "/var/www/localhost/perl/"
```

(note the "QUOTES" and it says "Syntax Error".)

in all the modules.conf that my apaches use it's spelled like that and it works.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## rado3105

APACHE2_MODULES="${APACHE2_MODULES} authz_host cgi cgid dir mime" changing etc/make.conf like this didnt helped

and also

changing this didnt helped:

Alias /perl/ "/var/www/localhost/perl/"

I cant start apache only when I add -D PERL in etc/conf.d/apache2, without it it starts.

----------

## DawgG

ahem, have you really installed and loaded mod_alias? try this when apache is running:

```
tweety ~ # apache2 -M

Loaded Modules:

(...)

 alias_module (shared)

(...)
```

it should show that mod_alias is loaded; if not try this:

```
tweety ~ # emerge -pv apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.17 [2.2.16] USE="ssl threads -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_alias authn_file authz_host autoindex cgi charset_lite dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir env expires ext_filter filter headers imagemap include info log_config log_forensic mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status userdir usertrack -actions -asis -authn_anon -authn_dbd -authn_dbm -authn_default -authz_dbm -authz_default -authz_groupfile -authz_owner -authz_user -cache -cern_meta -cgid -dbd -disk_cache -dumpio -file_cache -ident -logio -mem_cache -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -proxy_scgi% -reqtimeout% -substitute -unique_id -version -vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker -event -itk -peruser -prefork" 62 kB
```

and (with color) you'll see if mod_alias is (already) there.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## rado3105

I changed /etc/make.conf

```
APACHE2_MODULES="$alias authz_host cgi cgid dir mime"
```

and module is still not loaded

```
apache2 -M 

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

Loaded Modules:

 core_module (static)

 mpm_prefork_module (static)

 http_module (static)

 so_module (static)

 authz_host_module (shared)

 cgi_module (shared)

 cgid_module (shared)

 dir_module (shared)

 mime_module (shared)

Syntax OK

```

----------

